# Lucky Luke's Journal



## Luke9583 (May 1, 2012)

Hello All,

I used to be a regular contributor here.  I'm back because I remember how valuable this place was in keeping me motivated.  I'm looking forward to building this journal and contributing to the community again.
*
Background information:
*
I have just finished up a long academic career and have spent the last 10 months or so transitioning into the real world.   

In the past, I have spent a lot of energy lifting and playing with water soluable vitiamins.  I have a great idea of what worked for me in the past but I am noticing that I can through a chunk of that out the window as my body is different now.  
*
Goal:*
_
excersize:_
I'm 5'10" 185.  I would really like to lose 15# by the end of this calendar year.  I think a push/pull legs schedule would help me ease back into things with one day dedicated to just abs and cardio (man I hate cardio... I need to work on this...)
_
diet:
_I used to be really untop of my intake.  And by that, I mean I wasn't too adventurous.  

I've been pretty adventurous since the last time i was regularly posting here.  Here's me pigging out in Korea.







I think I may possibly have a food alergy that is hampering my nutrition goals, so I plan on really working to tune this area of my journal.


*
In Summary:*
Push/Pull Legs / nutrition log / and I hope this place hasn't chnaged too much because it was always awesome  


Kind Regards,

Luke


----------



## AustinGal (May 1, 2012)

Sounds good...I'll follow!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 3, 2017)

Okay.  I'm ready to start this journal now.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2017)

...


----------

